# Newbie - relief from IBS symptoms at last



## Lifesgood (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi all, I've just signed up to this forum to find others who are managing their IBS symptoms through a low-FODMAP diet.

It is not an easy diet to implement and I am having lots of slip-ups which set off my symptoms again, but in general I felt incredibly well from the first day.

My story in brief - I am a female, 47 y/o and first began experiencing IBS in my early 20's after a food poisoning incident. Back then there was not much doctors had to say about IBS, it was basically suck it up and get on with your life. Which I did, with my symptoms waxing and waning over the years. I experienced 9 blissful months symptom-free when pregnant with my first child (daily vanilla milkshakes anyone?) but, alas, no such luck with my second pregnancy. In the past couple of years my symptoms have become steadily worse, to the point where I was developing an aversion to eating and was afraid to be far from a bathroom at any time. I constantly looked pregnant and was in pain, exhausted and suffering from severe flatulence. I wanted to avoid being around people.

A couple of months ago I went to my GP to ask for a coeliac screening test due to my symptoms. When that came back negative he referred me to a dietician to start a low-FODMAP diet. I saw the dietician about 3 weeks ago, started the elimination diet and felt better immediately. Bloating gone. Flatulence gone. Pain gone. Diarrhoea gone. Just like that.

I have to go back to the dietician in the new year to start the 8 food challenges to see what I am intolerant to and how severe my intolerances are.

In the meanwhile, navigating the diet is a minefield especially at this time of year and I am having regular slips which I pay for the following day. Little reminders as to how worthwhile the diet is for me. I am having to prepare 95% of my food from scratch, but I am getting used to that. I am getting quite creative with it. Eating out is very hit and miss, but I am managing mostly.

Christmas lunch is at my house so I am in control of all ingredients - at least I will be able to have my roast turkey lunch with low-FODMAP stuffing!

Has anyone else found the instantaneous relief from a low FODMAP diet?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Some people do experience tremendous relief from a low FODMAP diet. I certainly can not handle many of the high FODMAP foods and learned to stay away from them!

Thanks for sharing your story, it's great to hear when someone finally experiences relief from IBS!


----------



## Lifesgood (Dec 22, 2016)

I've just yesterday started my food challenges - 2 slices of white bread each day for 3 days. I thought I might be ok with wheat, but I have been bloated and uncomfortable already


----------



## nh1975 (Jan 26, 2017)

If I stick with the strict diet, my IBS is manageable too. But like you, I seem to have many slip ups (like yesterday. Argh!!) and pay for it dearly. It's so taxing on me emotionally and physically but I am determined to get better. Can you recommend a recipe site or book?


----------

